

Show HN: Realtime Blackboard - arunoda
http://blackboard.meteorhacks.com/Nr8JT6qs3Qjqw9sgs

======
arturbelico
Hey arunoda. It would be nice if only the creator of the blackboard would be
able to clear the board.

Where are you hosting the meteor app? Don't know what is the current load but
it looks fast.

~~~
arunoda
Yes. That is a needed feature.

This is hosted on meteor.com, just used a CNAME. This should be fast since,
nothing goes through Mongo.

